# Your favourite music genre?



## House Spider (Jan 1, 2010)

What is your favourite music genre?

I like listening to death metal.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 19, 2010)

Melodic Death Metal, Metalcore, Folk Metal, Hard Rock, Red hot chili peppers (yes that's a genre on it's own XD)


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jan 19, 2010)

My favorite genre changes every month xD
But only the genres between alternative rock, melodic hardcore, progmetal and so forth.
I'm completely in Progressive Metal atm.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2010)

Uh, I would say Alternative, Punk, Pop-Punk (a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), Melodic Hardcore, and then some sorts of Metal.


----------



## jerbz (Jan 19, 2010)

pop punk and real hardcore
some deathcore not as much because thats what our music scene out here consists of.

also ive been liking alot of just mainstream less bullshit when it comes to the music to me personally.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 19, 2010)

Psychobilly, Rockabilly, and Surf


----------



## moozxy (Jan 19, 2010)

science music


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Almost anything that falls under the metal category. I like some techno but rock and metals are my favorites. 
I stay away from black metal though...


----------



## science (Jan 20, 2010)

moozxy said:
			
		

> science music



bi ba di ba di be do do [size="7"I LIKE TO MOOZXY MOOZXY][/size]


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 20, 2010)

Death Metal, Black Metal, Prog Metal, Folk Metal, Melodic Death Metal, Some Deathcore (very very few bands), Rock, Prog Rock, Techno, Electronica, Sythnpop, Post Rock


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmm, dunno what this genre is actually called, prolly "Hardcore".


That's my favorite.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 20, 2010)

Don't have one, Im an audio-whore.  If it stimulates my ears and my brain, it'll do for me


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 20, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Death Metal, Black Metal, Prog Metal, Folk Metal, Melodic Death Metal, Some Deathcore (very very few bands), Rock, Prog Rock, Techno, Electronica, Sythnpop, Post Rock


this guy have my taste for music. just want to add punk rock to the list.


----------



## lanejared (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi!!
It completely depends on my mood.
I think that is with every one.
Most of time I prefer Metal.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 21, 2010)

alternative, crossover, soemthing in that area


----------



## Jaems (Jan 21, 2010)

jazz, prog, fusion, post-rock & chamber
and more I think


----------



## BionicC (Jan 21, 2010)

Pop, dubstep, sludge metal, breaks, stoner rock, drum & bass, black metal, fidget house, death metal. Possibly more I've forgotten to mention.


----------



## Issac (Jan 21, 2010)

emo, hardcore, post rock, progressive, electronic... punk... eeeeh... pop... folk...

like: 
Lagwagon, envy, the mars volta, sigur rós, kyte, envy, death cab for cutie, bright eyes, ólafur arnalds, cursive, nofx, the fall of troy, envy, rival consoles, familjen, envy...

yeah, that kind...

did I mention envy?


----------



## dragon574444 (Jan 21, 2010)

Classic/hard rock and classic metal. I feel I need to use the term classic metal because metal has become so.......broad? Ozzy, Metallica, Megadeth, Dio, those guys. Classic metal.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 21, 2010)

Electronica, Techno, Rock.

I don't hate other music genres. These are just the ones I like the most.


----------



## Raika (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't have a favorite genre, oddly. But I like music with epic guitar playing. I kinda like rock more than other genres though... I don't like death metal.


----------



## techboy (Jan 22, 2010)

Country and "pop-country". 

Can't stand any form of hard rock, metal, or rap. All it does is give me a headache. Based on all the other posts here, I think I might be one of the few who doesn't like metal...


----------



## prowler (Jan 22, 2010)

R&B... Alt. Rock.
Along those lines really


----------



## luke_c (Jan 22, 2010)

R&B, Alternative Rock, nothing too heavy, Pop, Jpop and rock.


----------



## Strider (Jan 22, 2010)

Happy metal.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 22, 2010)

This was a joke topic, I like classic rock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Death Metal is scary.


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2010)

Turns out it's symphonic epic Hollywood metal.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jan 23, 2010)

Melodic Death Metal.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 24, 2010)

Electronic, if it has a electronic beat I'll listen to it. (huge amounts of bass is a big plus.)


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 24, 2010)

metal
progressive rock
blues
jazz
classic rock
trance
ambient

but the metal is definitely number one...


----------



## alidsl (Jan 24, 2010)

Hard rock


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 24, 2010)

According to my iTunes it's Electronica/Dance, but in my head it's Pop. Yup.


----------



## Issac (Jan 25, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> I don't have a favorite genre, oddly. But I like music with epic guitar playing. I kinda like rock more than other genres though... I don't like death metal.



Epic guitar playing how?
0:00 -> 2:55 slow epic song
AND 
5:20 -> 7:27 intense epic song!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 25, 2010)

Well looking through my iPod, Metal, Rock, Death, and Rave
But I listen to pretty much everything really, just those are the types I own the most of.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 25, 2010)

I mostly listen to Rap and Hip-Hop and some R&B. That's all they play down here. I do like the occasional J-Pop/Rock since I watch anime and etc.


----------



## user0002 (Jan 25, 2010)

House.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 25, 2010)

garage (they call it baseline now) dance, house, 90s R&B, underground hip hop (not 50 cent) drum and bass and a tiny bit of electro, video game music and bit of j pop.

edit: and jazz.


----------



## Domination (Jan 25, 2010)

HARD ROCK!!! 

And heavy metal, some blues rock, normal rock, grunge, stuff like Muse and Radiohead with electronic effects added into rock, pop rock(the more rockish kind), punk rock, hardcore punk. new wave, progressive rock, symphonic rock/metal, stoner rock/metal, some J-Rock and... Some Elton John. Oh and also folk rock like Led Zeppelin.

Lot of rock stuffs.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 25, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> HARD ROCK!!!
> 
> And heavy metal, some blues rock, normal rock, grunge, stuff like Muse and Radiohead with electronic effects added into rock, pop rock(the more rockish kind), punk rock, hardcore punk. new wave, progressive rock, symphonic rock/metal, stoner rock/metal, some J-Rock and... Some Elton John. Oh and also folk rock like Led Zeppelin.
> 
> Lot of rock stuffs.


Led Zepplin rule! I want them to play Stairway to Heaven at my funeral.


----------



## Jaems (Feb 1, 2010)

Strider said:
			
		

> Happy metal.


I think that's called "Flower Metal"


----------



## Skyline969 (Feb 1, 2010)

Metal, metalcore, rock, hard rock, punk rock. And on the occasional time I like to party, trance.


----------



## Thao_yea_mayn_xD (Feb 3, 2010)

Ehm... I like korean and japanese music, mostly korean pop right now... Am i the only one who likes that on GBA temp? xD Everyone seems to like Rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, that's awsome too xD


----------



## Countbisquit (Feb 3, 2010)

Dunno what genre it would fit into, but things like I Set My Friends On Fire. y'know, the screaming men type.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Feb 5, 2010)

Metal, punk rock, some electronic, for some reason if a song is sung by a women it loses all its appeal (Though it still sounds good), its just that i hate girl pop -.-


----------



## Invalidrobot (Feb 7, 2010)

By choosing a genre I be limiting the possibilities of what I could possibly hear. 

I enjoy pieces of music from almost anywhere, so no favorite for me.


----------



## Alicat (Feb 9, 2010)

Invalidrobot said:
			
		

> By choosing a genre I be limiting the possibilities of what I could possibly hear.
> 
> I enjoy pieces of music from almost anywhere, so no favorite for me.


I'm much like this (: As much as I love pop as my most commonly listened to stuff, I enjoy listening to a good variety of music (: Heck, on my MP3 player alone, I have a good list of genres O.o (Rock, metal, pop, punk, country, gothic metal, gothic rock...well, about 20 genres xD)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't really have a favourite genre, here's the ones I really like instead: DnB, Rock, Trance, Nintendocore, Noise, Metal, Trancecore, Chiptunes, NuRave, New Wave.


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 13, 2010)

I like pretty much anything but rap. Especially if it's gangsta rap. But my primary tastes are music from video games, -the original game music as well as VGM remixes- orchestral scores from TV shows and movies, and classical music by Beethoven, Mozart, et al.

EDIT: I'm also a huge fan of "Weird Al" Yankovic!


----------



## boof222 (Feb 13, 2010)

all i have to say is
AC/DC


----------



## Syman (Feb 13, 2010)

Don't particularly have a favourite genre....I like what i like!.

At the moment i have The Who playing. last night was listening to greatest(sic) hits from the seventies.

Who knows what will be on this afternoon


----------



## Klx5 (Feb 13, 2010)

i love doom, and goth, but my favorite band is Opeth, but i mostly listen to the music that suits my mood (which is mostly metal or goth metal)
o yes i forgot new wave, it is awesome


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 13, 2010)

Whatever band I'm in the mood for, it's always metal or industrial.


----------



## Talaria (Feb 13, 2010)

Love many genres, but have a soft spot for Jazz and Swing


----------



## tajio (Feb 13, 2010)

1. Hip Hop
2. Drum n Bass
3. Electro House
4. Rock
5. RnB
6. House
7. Techno
8. Nu-Rock
9. And Everything Else!

I don't really mind what I listen to... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's mostly Hip Hop & Electronic Music!

EDIT: I'm also making my own beats! (Hip Hop, Electro House etc...)


----------

